# Ghosts & Lightning



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Seeing that St Patrick's day has come and gone,leaving the annual Guinness based hang over in its wake. :icon_smile_big: I would recommend Ghosts & Lighting by Trevor Byrne think Roddy Dole meets Irvine Welsh. 

If you like literary lowlifes you will get a good laugh out of this.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't heard of him. Irish? British? American?

I've read loads of Roddy Doyle, Joseph O'Connor, Brendan O'Carroll and everything by Brendan Behan....as you can see I like the nitty gritty Dublin authors.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Irish, (note comma) first book to be published. I read a review of it by Roddy Doyle who praised it. I found it good for a laugh, that is if you like tales of underclass urban desperadoes.


----------

